# POST ALL BABY TRICYCLES



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

IM GONNA GET ONE DONE WANT TO SEE DIFFERENT LOWRIDER TRICYCLES.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

babies could ride tricycles :cheesy: 

vids please


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 09:31 PM~11501983
> *babies could ride tricycles  :cheesy:
> 
> vids please
> *


what happen to your build up?


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

TODDLERS


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I WIN. LOL


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

NICE STR8. ANY MORE OUT THERE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

you just gotta look around the topics in this bike form homie


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

you just gotta look around the topics in this bike form homie


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

not mine ,was at our bbq this summer .og trike :biggrin:


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

DOPE KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ANGEL DUST


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL NINETEEN


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 09:32 PM~11501995
> *what happen to your build up?
> *


of my car?

im getting it ready to get it sand blasted to see where the rust is


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

my daughters tricycle will be getting torn done this winter to get all
redone for next year .


----------



## hustler2919 (Sep 22, 2007)

NICE


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

What kind of power does this set up sport?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

the radio runs off of four AA batteries and the three tubes light up when its on


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## POPEYESOLVEOIL (Jul 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 14 2008, 08:56 PM~11602854
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


excellent for potty training yer youngsters!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that's cool, is it meant to mount on bikes? Old radio right?



> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 13 2008, 09:55 PM~11596400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 30 2008, 05:04 PM~11742061
> *that's cool, is it meant to mount on bikes?  Old radio right?
> *


na i put it on for fun. the bungee cord serves two purposes hold the radio on and it gives a good look to a rat style.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## krazyazz1971 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's pics of my 4yr old son's tricycle


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2009)

This is my 4 year olds bike.


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_@Mar 26 2009, 11:26 PM~13402688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is badass. Anymore info? Make model?


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks,Its a 1934 Morgan Cycle Replica.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2009)

* Hey I need some help figuring out weather I should go with either polish or paint on the fork and the handlebars (that are still being worked on) ,So I would appreciate your suggestions on what to do with them. Thanks, *


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey I need some help for the blue bike above this post on figuring out weather I should either polish or paint the fork and handlebars(that are still being worked on) Thanks, I would appreciate any suggestions!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Polish and chrome. lots of it.


----------



## stars (Jan 28, 2009)

nice


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> Sweet paint job? who painted it? :biggrin:


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks,My homeboy Frost painted it (you might know him!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 29 2008, 05:39 PM~11732037
> *excellent for potty training yer youngsters!!! :biggrin:
> *


   :around: :around:   CHAMUCO??? IS IT REALLY....


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

my 2yrs old son lil tricycles.still got lots to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 5 2008, 06:49 PM~11785587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna make one now


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by trokita53_@Jun 17 2009, 12:05 AM~14214237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DID U FIND THE TIRES THEY LOOK NEW?


----------



## cordova 432 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## cordova 432 (Jun 17, 2009)

my lil girls toys :loco:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks bro... those are the original tires on the trike. I had to do alot of work on the tires to make them look new again. I wanted to buy them new but wasnt able to find them.


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin: DOES THIS COUNT??? LOL


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jun 18 2009, 12:20 AM~14225546
> *:biggrin:  DOES THIS COUNT???  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


nice craftmanship homie, you got skill :thumbsup:


----------



## cordova 432 (Jun 17, 2009)

[







IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/2jaempz.jpg[/IMG]








before and after


----------



## cordova 432 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 18 2009, 11:20 AM~14228513
> *nice craftmanship homie, you got skill :thumbsup:
> *



THANK YOU


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

updates of my son samuel tricycle!!







..


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_@May 17 2009, 07:10 PM~13914782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*


:0 bad ass triks homie*


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jun 18 2009, 01:20 AM~14225546
> *:biggrin:  DOES THIS COUNT???  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 3 2008, 11:07 AM~11504903
> *I WIN. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Updated with handlebars by TNT to match the TNT forks :biggrin: 










Here's the bars raw to show better angles of them


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............MY 10'' TRIKE......''ALADDIN''..............STILL NOT NEAR DONE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2009, 10:50 PM~14555528
> *Updated with handlebars by TNT to match the TNT forks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASSSSS WORK.............. :wow: :wow:  KEEP IT COMIN....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LET'S TRY TO KEEP THIS THREAD GOIN......THES THINGS GOT POTENTAL......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

i got one for sale


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 30 2010, 08:15 AM~17042734
> *i got one for sale
> *


how much


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 30 2010, 09:26 AM~17043308
> *how much
> *


25 complete 30 shipped


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 30 2010, 11:48 AM~17043446
> *25 complete 30 shipped
> *


PIC'S........... :biggrin:    :wow:


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 67 hollywood, dave_st214
interested bro maybe a trade for something


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 30 2010, 11:56 AM~17043537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:  I LOVE IT............... :wow:


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

its for sale or trade bro let me know


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 30 2010, 11:06 AM~17043645
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 67 hollywood, dave_st214
> interested bro maybe a trade for something
> *


Who me na I'm kool homie I still have the two trikes I posted on the first two pages of this thread setting in the backyard rusting.


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

i hear ya bro thats y im tryin to get rid of these so they dont sit and rust


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...this is a kool one.........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......this one is bad assss too :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this one's real sick too :wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 01:03 AM~17131521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEST IVE EVER SEEN!...THATS MY HOMIE'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............real kool.................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........some of my trikes


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......an ther o.g. i have


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

COME ON HOMIE'S...LET'S FILL THIS THREAD UP.... :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 03:04 AM~17131525
> *BEST IVE EVER SEEN!...THATS MY HOMIE'S
> *


1000% :biggrin:  LOVE THA KOLOR;MURALS;DISPAY....EVERY THING


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 01:14 AM~17131579
> *1000% :biggrin:   LOVE THA KOLOR;MURALS;DISPAY....EVERY THING
> *


HES BEEN GETTING FIRST AT ALL THE LRM CAR SHOWS N BEST MURALS!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........MY TRIKE IM WORKIN ON.....''ALADDIN''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 03:15 AM~17131585
> *HES BEEN GETTING FIRST AT ALL THE LRM CAR SHOWS N BEST MURALS!
> *


UM TRYIN TO DIG SOME MORE UP.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

................SOME MORE OF MY TRIKE....... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 01:27 AM~17131640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HANDLEBARZ!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 03:28 AM~17131648
> *NICE HANDLEBARZ!
> *


THANX HOMIE....I JUS FINISHED THE SPOKE'S TO;AN PEDAL;MOLED REAR :biggrin: SOON IT SHOULD HAVE PAINT AN MURALS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 01:31 AM~17131660
> *THANX  HOMIE....I JUS FINISHED THE SPOKE'S TO;AN PEDAL;MOLED REAR :biggrin: SOON IT SHOULD HAVE PAINT AN MURALS
> *


COOL COOL!!>..SEEN U DOING A LOT LATELY!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 03:36 AM~17131676
> *COOL COOL!!>..SEEN U DOING A LOT LATELY!
> *


JUS A BIT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 01:37 AM~17131683
> *JUS A BIT
> *


LOTS OF PROJECTS U GOT HOMIE!!>..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p289/sy...............THE FORKS TO IT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NA...IT DIDNT COME OUT...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 01:40 AM~17131694
> *http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p289/sy...............THE FORKS TO IT
> *


DOESNT WORK!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

LIL RICKY & LIL ADRIAN'S TRIKES...MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS....SAN DIEGO.CA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ILL FIGURE IT OUT IN THE MORRNIN....IM TIRED...GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 02:04 AM~17131776
> *ILL FIGURE IT OUT IN THE MORRNIN....IM TIRED...GOOD NIGHT
> *


GNTE DAWG!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 8 2010, 03:48 AM~17131714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK HOMIE........


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/2family%...ories%20668.jpg
here's a recent picture of my tricycle, and thanks for posting it for me. :biggrin: :biggrin:   .


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 8 2010, 07:48 PM~17138769
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/2family%...ories%20668.jpg
> here's a recent picture of my tricycle, and thanks for posting it for me. :biggrin:  :biggrin:     .
> *


thats a firme tricycle :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

still got that roadmaster trike for sale 15 plus shipping in my topic


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 8 2010, 07:48 PM~17138769
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/2family%...ories%20668.jpg
> here's a recent picture of my tricycle, and thanks for posting it for me. :biggrin:  :biggrin:     .
> *


HEY DANNY WELCOME TO LAYITLOW HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 8 2010, 07:48 PM~17138769
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/2family%...ories%20668.jpg
> here's a recent picture of my tricycle, and thanks for posting it for me. :biggrin:  :biggrin:     .
> *


What's up Danny? Call me. Bike looks good in the magazine! :biggrin: Post up some picture of your bikes from back in the days. Show everyone you are not new to the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

My Daughters Trike


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

My boy Ernie's son's trike


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

FOR SALE $50.00 obo...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> FOR SALE $50.00 obo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST ME YOUR # HOMIE..I WANT IT..FOR MY LIL GIRL...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 01:06 AM~17131531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 8 2010, 08:05 PM~17139029
> *thats a firme tricycle :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 8 2010, 09:05 PM~17139840
> *HEY DANNY WELCOME TO LAYITLOW HOMIE!!!!
> *


WHATS UP FOOL, HOW'S UR BICYCLE COMING ALONG?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THA TRICYCLES uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 09:19 PM~17197363
> *TTMFT FOR THA TRICYCLES uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Apr 14 2010, 08:00 PM~17195974
> *WHATS UP FOOL, HOW'S UR BICYCLE COMING ALONG?
> *


WUT U THINK BRO???


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

that blue ro trike is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 10:44 PM~17040607
> *NICE ASSSSS WORK.............. :wow:  :wow:   KEEP IT COMIN....
> *


thanks, its gonna look bad when its done:thumbsup: im redoing the forks, pedals and mirrows right now. plan to do the wheels and other things here later on after my forks and what not are done :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 15 2010, 05:10 PM~17203992
> *thanks, its gonna look bad when its done:thumbsup: im redoing the forks, pedals and mirrows right now. plan to do the wheels and other things here later on after my forks and what not are done :wow:
> *


NICE HOMIE.....KEEP US POSTED..... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 10 2010, 01:46 PM~17152620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUS NOTICE THA GRINADE PEDALS...... :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: LOVE IT...


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

whatz good homies? yo i got mad baby trikes all og from 30's 40's 50's 60's 70's might b willin 2 sell plus 8 barnz filled wit all og schwinn stuff ross western flyer jw fleetwing sears huffy u name it we got it lowrider connection car & bike club & shop www.lowrider-connection.net myspace.com/lowriderconnection myspace.com/ludaddy facebook.com/rudylowriders will post picz soon or call 484 553 5816 lu daddy uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Apr 16 2010, 08:22 AM~17210785
> *whatz good  homies? yo i got mad baby trikes all og from 30's 40's 50's 60's 70's might b willin 2 sell plus 8 barnz filled wit all og schwinn stuff ross western flyer jw fleetwing sears huffy u name it we got it lowrider connection car & bike club & shop www.lowrider-connection.net myspace.com/lowriderconnection myspace.com/ludaddy facebook.com/rudylowriders will post picz soon or call 484 553 5816 lu daddy uffin:  :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 14 2010, 10:39 PM~17198325
> *WUT U THINK BRO???
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@Apr 16 2010, 09:22 AM~17210785
> *whatz good  homies? yo i got mad baby trikes all og from 30's 40's 50's 60's 70's might b willin 2 sell plus 8 barnz filled wit all og schwinn stuff ross western flyer jw fleetwing sears huffy u name it we got it lowrider connection car & bike club & shop www.lowrider-connection.net myspace.com/lowriderconnection myspace.com/ludaddy facebook.com/rudylowriders will post picz soon or call 484 553 5816 lu daddy uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


PIC'S :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420_@Apr 15 2010, 11:26 PM~17208010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..............HEAVY :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT............FOR THA TRIKE'S :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got these layin around in da back yard. my nephews are to big to fix them up for them so i guess i have to wait til i make some kids or just sell them :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2010, 10:51 PM~17254148
> *got these layin around in da back yard. my nephews are to big to fix them up for them so i guess i have to wait til i make some kids or just sell them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


.......HOW MUCH :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 09:54 PM~17254186
> *.......HOW MUCH :wow:
> *


for wich one???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> got these layin around in da back yard. my nephews are to big to fix them up for them so i guess i have to wait til i make some kids or just sell them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

HOW MUCH?


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

WHER YOU GET THE GRINADE PEDALS? NICE!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THA TRICYCLE'S uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trokita53_@Apr 21 2010, 03:04 PM~17260096
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY WIFE PICKED THIS UP FOR MY DAUGHTER THIS WEEKEND @ A LOCAL SWAPMEET..FOR 65 BUCKS......MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS.......TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 22 2010, 03:37 AM~17267913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM......GOOD PRICE....I WOULD TAKE THAT FOR 65 IN A HEART BEAT :wow: :biggrin:  GOOD LUCK WITH IT....U GONA DO IT UP????? :wow: .................SHE LOOKS LIKE A PROUD MEMBER  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 06:27 AM~17268619
> *DAMMMM......GOOD PRICE....I WOULD TAKE THAT FOR 65 IN A HEART BEAT :wow:  :biggrin:   GOOD LUCK WITH IT....U GONA DO IT UP????? :wow: .................SHE LOOKS LIKE A PROUD MEMBER   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW DAMM WELL ITS OF TO THE SHOP..RIGHT AWAY ...IM JUST GOING TO LET HER RIDE IT FOR A MINUTE ..THEN STRIP IT DOWN FOR SOME CANDY....AND YES SHE'S A PROUD MEMBER...OF MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS.... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 22 2010, 03:57 PM~17272362
> *YOU KNOW DAMM WELL ITS OF TO THE SHOP..RIGHT AWAY ...IM JUST GOING TO LET HER RIDE IT FOR A MINUTE ..THEN STRIP IT DOWN FOR SOME CANDY....AND YES SHE'S A PROUD MEMBER...OF MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS.... :biggrin:
> *


GOOD STUFF HOMIE.....KEEP US POSTED ON THAT CANDY :biggrin:  THAS GONA BE A SICK ONE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............MY LITTLE GIRL'S TRIKE.....WERE WORKIN ON............''ALADDIN''.........JUS GOT FORK'S TODAY......THANX TO ......SIKED1


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT..................... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 02:28 PM~17272640
> *GOOD STUFF HOMIE.....KEEP US POSTED ON THAT CANDY :biggrin:   THAS GONA BE A SICK ONE
> *


THANX,,,,I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED...IM GOING TO MY PAINTERS THIS WEEK TO SEE WHAT KIND OF PAINT HE HAS LAYIN ARROUND.. :0 :biggrin: .....MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS TTT..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 23 2010, 02:23 AM~17277881
> *THANX,,,,I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED...IM GOING TO MY PAINTERS THIS WEEK TO SEE WHAT KIND OF PAINT HE HAS LAYIN ARROUND.. :0  :biggrin: .....MEMBERS ONLY ..MINNIS TTT..
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:    HELL YA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT FOR THA TRICYCLE'S :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........JUS SOME MOCK-UP'S OF MY LITTLE GIRL'S TRICYCLE..... :biggrin: ''ALADDIN''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT FOR THA TRICYCLE'S uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

60 bucks shipped.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2010, 04:15 PM~17444820
> *60 bucks shipped.
> 
> 
> ...


.....I LIKE IT....


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

i took this pic at the lrm show in az


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 13 2010, 11:57 PM~17484780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.....BAD ASSSSS


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

This is a 40's or 50's Cyclops tricycle, which apparently are a bit of a rare find with the "dinky" seat. Picked it up for $60 on evilbay. Collected it yesterday










Anyway, plans are to run a 144 spoke 20" up front, and 72 spoke 16"s rear. Gonna fabricate some faced forks, run a lowrider spring and crown, mount the rear wheels up high so it's laid out, skirted fenders, plenty of accessories, and some custom frame work. Don't wanna butcher it too much in the unlikely case I may want to restore it to original. Anyway, gotta order a lotta parts soon, if anybody has some recommendations let me know. Here's a rough assembly to get some dimensions worked out, forks won't be this stretched out, but will riun a pivot so I can put a drop crown in the lay it low for shows


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 05:42 AM~17651936
> *This is a 40's or 50's Cyclops tricycle, which apparently are a bit of a rare find with the "dinky" seat. Picked it up for $60 on evilbay. Collected it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



.....LOOK'S GOOD....GOOD LUCK WITH IT...   I WOULD DO SOME 16'' REAR FAN'S WHEELS TO MATCH THA FRONT....  IF THAY DONT MATCH IT WILL LOOK OUT OF WACK :wow: JUS MY 2-CENTS :biggrin:  :happysad:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

>


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

My sons Trike


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 31 2010, 01:40 PM~17655090
> *My sons Trike
> 
> 
> ...


I like the peadels


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW....MAN :0 :cheesy: U GUY'S JUS POSTED SOME HEAVY SHIT :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SOME UP=DATE'S ON MY SHIT........''ALADDIN'' TRIKE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> I WIN. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 03:42 AM~17651936
> *This is a 40's or 50's Cyclops tricycle, which apparently are a bit of a rare find with the "dinky" seat. Picked it up for $60 on evilbay. Collected it yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


I like this alor I hope you will post more pics as it devlopes


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> > I WIN. LOL
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 12 2010, 08:10 PM~17769906
> *looking to doin one like this wer to start homies
> *


i would say start with a trike and then go from there


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 13 2010, 08:57 PM~17484780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
is there any of these for sale anywhere?*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 13 2010, 02:30 AM~17772371
> *
> is there any of these for sale anywhere?
> *


ebay. keyword "sky king"


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 13 2010, 12:07 AM~17772492
> *ebay.  keyword "sky king"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 31 2010, 06:04 AM~17652334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that?


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 13 2010, 12:30 AM~17772371
> *
> is there any of these for sale anywhere?
> *


say homie u can go to www.morgancycle.com


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 12 2010, 06:15 PM~17769941
> *i would say start with a trike and then go from there
> *


can u make me some forks not like on that trike but something like that let me homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 13 2010, 02:25 AM~17772654
> *what color is that?
> *


HOK KBC Magenta shot over HOK Orion silver with a violet Ice pearl top coat


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 13 2010, 05:15 PM~17775375
> *can u make me some forks not like on that trike but something like that let me homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT............ uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 31 2010, 07:04 AM~17652334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can the hard plastic wheels for bikes like this be found?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

anyone got white radio flyer tricycle grips for sale?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

atl craigslist find 20

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/bik/1806080762.html

$20


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

picked up this off craigslist today....










here is their website... http://www.airflowinc.net/


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

I just got this one yesterday


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by trokita53_@Jun 17 2009, 12:05 AM~14214237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckn clean ass trike.... nice :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> 
> sick!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 13 2010, 02:24 PM~18303175
> *sick!!!!! :wow:
> *


thank you homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

picked up the morgan for $50 at the swap meet.... needs a color change....


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

thank :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Anyone knows where i can buy new tires for my tricycle?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS SAN DIEGO..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 28 2010, 04:59 PM~18684579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is he a midget??


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> :biggrin: Belongs to "Gauge" our newest prospect!</span>


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my nephews old trike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt..................................


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 04:11 PM~18684717
> *is he a midget??
> *


dwarf!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 03:11 PM~18684717
> *is he a midget??
> *


lol i dont think so, i think thats one of those 36" bike tires and rim?!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 28 2010, 05:59 PM~18684579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if he's not a midget then that brick wall must be really high

optical illusion maybe :dunno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 22 2010, 09:39 PM~18885927
> *if he's not a midget then that brick wall must be really high
> 
> optical illusion maybe :dunno:
> *


:no: nope its one of those 36" wheels and tires

http://www.cokercycles.com/monster-crusier/


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Oct 23 2010, 01:49 AM~18886315
> *:no: nope its one of those 36" wheels and tires
> 
> http://www.cokercycles.com/monster-crusier/
> ...


DUB edition- it's a donk bike


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 23 2010, 12:03 AM~18886498
> *DUB edition- it's a donk bike
> *


lol i bet one day someone will find a way to put those tires on a 20" frame lmfao :roflmao:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homies i am looking for the lil popeye tricycle


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 10 2010, 11:18 AM~19033543
> *wussup homies i am looking for the lil popeye tricycle
> *


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2010, 05:43 PM~19036575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you no if he from tx or ca


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 10 2010, 08:10 PM~19037297
> *do you no if he from tx or ca
> *


i think ca :happysad:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2010, 10:36 PM~19039578
> *i think ca :happysad:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 11 2010, 07:22 AM~19041355
> *thanks homie
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 11 2010, 08:31 AM~19041703
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wussup sergio dog..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Nov 11 2010, 10:05 AM~19042244
> *wussup sergio dog..
> *


Sup Danny , was cool having you down here for the TRAFFIC show as a RO member


----------



## compas62 (Feb 8, 2008)

Marisela Mena Sophisticated Few Phx,Az


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Nov 11 2010, 02:09 PM~19043880
> *Marisela Mena  Sophisticated Few Phx,Az
> 
> 
> ...


nice tricycle homie..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 13 2010, 09:57 PM~17484780
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this one is killin it!! sick sick sick!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Nov 11 2010, 02:09 PM~19043880
> *Marisela Mena  Sophisticated Few Phx,Az
> 
> 
> ...


   nice


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Nov 11 2010, 02:09 PM~19043880
> *Marisela Mena  Sophisticated Few Phx,Az
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 11 2010, 05:04 PM~19045095
> *this one is killin it!! sick sick sick!
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by compas62_@Nov 11 2010, 02:09 PM~19043880
> *Marisela Mena  Sophisticated Few Phx,Az
> 
> 
> ...



real nice....   flake pops sick on that thing :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..SAN DIEGO.. BUSTED OUT TODAY LA STREETLOW SHOW


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 29 2010, 12:47 AM~19187755
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS..SAN DIEGO.. BUSTED OUT TODAY LA STREETLOW SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 29 2010, 08:43 AM~19189015
> *:0 damn thats nice :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO..


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

My baby trike is not ready for shows yet!! Im working on it :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know who owns this one but 
It looks bad ass


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Look what i got!!! :cheesy: 

will consider selling for the right offer :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 2 2010, 12:41 AM~19217016
> *Look what i got!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> will consider selling for the right offer  :0
> ...


trade ya for a stripe job... :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 1 2010, 11:42 PM~19217034
> *trade ya for a stripe job... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 good offer but i dnt need any striping at da moment homie :happysad:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 2 2010, 12:44 AM~19217058
> *:0 good offer but i dnt need any striping at da moment homie  :happysad:
> *


you will when ever your other frame arrives.... :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 1 2010, 11:46 PM~19217077
> *you will when ever your other frame arrives.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 we gon have to wait nd see 
:nicoderm:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 2 2010, 12:47 AM~19217086
> *:0 we gon have to wait nd see
> :nicoderm:
> *


what? if it arrives??? lol :roflmao: 


im sorry man, i couldnt resist that one!! :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 1 2010, 11:49 PM~19217098
> *what? if it arrives??? lol  :roflmao:
> im sorry man, i couldnt resist that one!! :biggrin:
> *



:tears: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 2 2010, 12:50 AM~19217107
> *:tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

I got my baby trike almost ready for some kandy !!!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

does anybobdy know were to get parts for the Replica sky king Im looking for a front femder side chrome badge.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

i need sum white walls for my baby trike. hit me up if u got any for sale


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 5 2010, 06:37 PM~19249060
> *does anybobdy know were to get parts for the Replica sky king Im looking for a front femder side chrome badge.
> *


http://www.airflowinc.net/


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS SAN DIEGO...TRIKE LINE UP..TTT


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

heres a couple ive been working on. the purple one is an AMF junior from the 60s and the blue one is a bit older maybe from the 50s but i dont know what brand. its got areally big front tire tho compared to most ive seen in that era. I really wanna scoop one of them sky king or morgan trikes tho, those things are bad ass with the lil fenders and everything!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

CHECK IT OUT :cheesy:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 23 2010, 07:09 PM~19405300
> *CHECK IT OUT  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 23 2010, 05:26 PM~19404660
> *heres a couple ive been working on. the purple one is an AMF junior from the 60s and the blue one is a bit older maybe from the 50s but i dont know what brand. its got areally big front tire tho compared to most ive seen in that era. I really wanna scoop one of them sky king or morgan trikes tho, those things are bad ass with the lil fenders and everything!
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

aladdin trike.......comin soon


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 26 2010, 07:08 PM~19426291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats super tight homie. nice work!


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

here is one of my christmas gifts.dose any one kno wut it is or how old its???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 27 2010, 12:35 AM~19428059
> *thats super tight homie. nice work!
> *


thanx homie.......it's still in the making


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 27 2010, 10:25 PM~19434935
> *here is one of my christmas gifts.dose any one kno wut it is or how old its???
> 
> 
> ...


thas a nice one


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 27 2010, 07:25 PM~19434935
> *here is one of my christmas gifts.dose any one kno wut it is or how old its???
> 
> 
> ...


sell it to me :cheesy:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 27 2010, 08:55 PM~19435198
> *sell it to me  :cheesy:
> *


you already have one :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 27 2010, 08:42 PM~19435639
> *you already have one  :biggrin:
> *


another one wouldnt hurt :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 27 2010, 09:46 PM~19435691
> *another one wouldnt hurt  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *




BUT THIS ONE IS MINE   :nono: :nosad:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 27 2010, 08:53 PM~19435794
> *BUT THIS ONE IS MINE      :nono:  :nosad:
> *


I WANT IT  



:cheesy: 

good luck wit da build up bro it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 27 2010, 10:12 PM~19436067
> *I WANT IT
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 27 2010, 08:25 PM~19434935
> *here is one of my christmas gifts.dose any one kno wut it is or how old its???
> 
> 
> ...



I found out that it's a western flyer not sure of the year though


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS SAN DIEGO @ LA STREETLOW SHOW..


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 27 2010, 11:23 PM~19436916
> *I found out that it's a western flyer not sure of the year though
> *


not sure what year homie but thats bad ass with them stabilizer bars or struts in the front. def old school


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Dec 28 2010, 03:15 AM~19437748
> *MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS SAN DIEGO @ LA STREETLOW SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Sep 11 2010, 08:30 PM~18541750
> *Anyone knows where i can buy new tires for my tricycle?
> 
> 
> ...



TTT anyone knows a shop or something :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jan 7 2011, 07:14 AM~19528846
> *TTT anyone knows a shop or something :happysad:
> *


UM LOOKIN FOR THE SAME THING......im getting by jus restoring my old one's that come on already  i want some new one's :biggrin:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Dec 27 2010, 05:25 PM~19434935
> *here is one of my christmas gifts.dose any one kno wut it is or how old its???
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats some sick old school shit :wow: 

just got this last week....










now i got 2 morgans and one sky king....


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Lookin for sum tires, pedals, and grips


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## prieto (Jul 23, 2006)

its different but cool


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by prieto_@Feb 23 2011, 09:06 PM~19944542
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prieto_@Feb 23 2011, 10:06 PM~19944542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, my son would love something like this.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prieto_@Feb 23 2011, 07:06 PM~19944542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just found on of these locally and was thinking of scooping it up, I think its a murray trike originally hey?? I like the front fender on these


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: 4 the homies to start whith


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

dose anyone know how to paint the white wall on the tricycles wheels


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Mar 5 2011, 02:36 AM~20020454
> *dose anyone know how to paint the white wall on the tricycles wheels
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=571733&st=80
look here


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Mar 4 2011, 11:01 PM~20018163
> *:thumbsup: 4 the homies to start whith
> 
> 
> ...



sick.............................clean :wow:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 23 2010, 03:26 PM~19404660
> *heres a couple ive been working on. the purple one is an AMF junior from the 60s and the blue one is a bit older maybe from the 50s but i dont know what brand. its got areally big front tire tho compared to most ive seen in that era. I really wanna scoop one of them sky king or morgan trikes tho, those things are bad ass with the lil fenders and everything!
> 
> 
> ...


sweet trike, love the custom glass peaces


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

whats up lil people im starting a new project for my 2 year old this is how im going to do it let me know what you guys think


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats up fellas.!!!
Does anyone know where to get the tires for these trikes.???


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Mar 10 2011, 09:33 AM~20058365
> *Thanks for the info  :biggrin:
> *


i can paint them for you...hit me up!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Scrappy_c (Feb 12, 2011)

My lil girls toys


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

here is a trike im working on. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P121210_0632.jpg[/img]]

cut and flipped the handle bars. raked the neck and relocated the side bars. also made some springer forks. ALL work done by me.  

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P270411_1735.jpg[/img]]


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

SOME NEW PROJECTS I GOT TODAY. THE LAST ONE IS JUST FOR PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NICE COLLECTION :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 30 2011, 11:55 AM~20455014
> *SOME NEW PROJECTS I GOT TODAY. THE LAST ONE IS JUST FOR PARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick lineup.... can't really find the old shit here in Hawaii.... rots to nothing but a pile of rust....


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+May 1 2011, 06:08 PM~20461183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU I CAME BACK HOME ALL BURN FROM THE SUN AFTER BEING ALL DAY HUNTING THEM DOWN ON THE FLEAMARKETS.FUCKERS COST ME A NUT.BUT OH WILL ANYTHING FOR MY LIL ONES.JUST BCS I HAVE NEVER SHIPED ANYTHING IN MY LIFE IF NOT I WOULD HELP YOU OUT. LET ME KNOW WHAT I CAN HELP YOU OUT WITH MAYBE I CAN LEARN HOW TO SHIP THINGS.DAM I FEEL LIKE A CAVE MAN :biggrin:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

sick


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some of my little girls trikes   

all not done yet tho :uh:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

im building one for my son put pics up when im done :biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just finish this one for the lowrider phx show 










:biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i had just shoot the clear on it :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:cheesy: LOOKING REAL GOOD EVERY ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Ready for paint....










:nicoderm:


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

my daughters bike


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@May 19 2011, 05:16 PM~20587452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@May 19 2011, 03:16 PM~20587452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*bad ass!!!!!!!*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 19 2011, 09:20 PM~20589131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

hey need some handle bars not the radio flyer ones they are to thick need to be thinner and decent shap i am trying to get a lil trike together for a show thanks


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

couple pics of mine. still needs to be pinstriped







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone got a sky king style trike for sale? LMK thanx...


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

any one have handle bars for sale like the ones above


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> couple pics of mine. still needs to be pinstriped


lookin sick bro.....


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

somerstyle said:


> any one have handle bars for sale like the ones above


yea i think i have 2 i will get a pic and post it 4 you


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

rollinoldskoo said:


> lookin sick bro.....


thx homie


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

my sons trike


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

I've tinkering with tricycle parts they can be addicting!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

caprice75classic said:


> here is a trike im working on. :biggrin:
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P121210_0632.jpg[/img]]
> 
> ...




based and flaked my trike.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

caprice75classic said:


> based and flaked my trike.


 that trike look nice homie...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Vm0m0 said:


> that trike look nice homie...


thanks. going to shoot the paint maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

caprice75classic said:


> thanks. going to shoot the paint maybe tomorrow.


wassup homie. wut color r you going to paint it i got some wild cherry kandy at the house if you need some...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Vm0m0 said:


> wassup homie. wut color r you going to paint it i got some wild cherry kandy at the house if you need some...


Thanks loco, but im going candy green on this one. we already have a few red and blue bikes in the club, need to break up the color wheel a bit.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

caprice75classic said:


> Thanks loco, but im going candy green on this one. we already have a few red and blue bikes in the club, need to break up the color wheel a bit.


ok homie....


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

Need some handle bars


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Spayed my Trike today.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

caprice75classic said:


> Spayed my Trike today.


it look good homie...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks here another pic.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

my daughters tricycle getting redone for Odessa Super Show in November Kings Ramson 2 with a whole New Look. .


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

repainted the trike again.








i think i might redo it one more time.


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

In need of some baby wheels


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

caprice75classic said:


> repainted the trike again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i liked the first one better.... good luck on #3


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

you know what they say... third times the charm. lol i hope.


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

TTT


trokita53 said:


> updates of my son samuel tricycle!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Painted my trike for the third time.








going to do a lace pattern on top.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

this is how the green looks with clear.


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

anybody have some radio flyer back wheels in good condition


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

try radioflyer.com... seen them for like 5 bucks each.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

JAMES843 said:


>






WHO MADE THOSE RIMS? THERE BADASS:yes:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

houston chapter


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> View attachment 398496
> 
> houston chapter


 nice tricycle homie...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Going to repaint again for the fourth time. :banghead: Having a baby girl, so its going to be a girly color.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WHO MADE THOSE RIMS? THERE BADASS:yes:


x-2 i need some!


----------



## pig pen (Aug 17, 2011)

*heres a pic of my boy tricycle still workng on it*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick lil trike...


----------



## pig pen (Aug 17, 2011)

thank u brotha


----------



## Monte Mike 13 (May 5, 2008)

Just got this today for $5!!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Monte Mike 13 said:


> Just got this today for $5!!!
> View attachment 417324


daaaamn thats an insane deal! those lil trikes are the shit!


----------



## viejitos bike club h-town (Dec 12, 2011)

How much !!!""


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just got this trike today...


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just picked it up at the dump. Some guy was ready to toss it


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Anybody have any idea what year it can be?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


>


Gaby:We have one just like it if you figure out what it is let me know I'm thinking it's from the 60's/70's


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby:We have one just like it if you figure out what it is let me know I'm thinking it's from the 60's/70's[/QhUOTE]
> That's my guess from the 60's


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## pig pen (Aug 17, 2011)

wats up fellas those r some nice trikes i wood look on radio flyer web site theres a # tat u can call tats wat i did with my boys tricycle. i like tat front fender its perty sharp good luck fellas.


----------



## pig pen (Aug 17, 2011)

wats up monte mike 13 , tat was a smoken deal rite place rite time


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


>


looks like 1960s murray, werstern flyer or AMF

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

rollinoldskoo said:


> looks like 1960s murray, werstern flyer or AMF
> 
> http://www.tricyclefetish.com/


Yeah checked it out last night and its a Murray


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

2 of my sons having a blast at a local show this past weekend...


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

just picked up this Murray chain drive trike, i think its from the 50s but not positive







[/IMG]


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> just picked up this Murray chain drive trike, i think its from the 50s but not positive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammnnn that's nice homie...!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT Need tires for my old tricycle where can i find them?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> just picked up this Murray chain drive trike, i think its from the 50s but not positive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there was a guy selling one of these tricycles at the swap meet here... it was pretty beat up with broken spokes and a different seat... he was asking $300 for it... how much u pick that up for?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

I got a radio flyer trike for sale 25$+ shipping regular


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

rollinoldskoo said:


> there was a guy selling one of these tricycles at the swap meet here... it was pretty beat up with broken spokes and a different seat... he was asking $300 for it... how much u pick that up for?


damn 300 bucks?? sounds steep. i paid around $30 for mine if i remember correctly. got lucky and found a good deal off craigslist locally


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

I need back wheels n e one have any?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> LIL RICKY & LIL ADRIAN'S TRIKES...MEMBERS ONLY..MINNIS....SAN DIEGO.CA


TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

hnicustoms said:


> DAMMMM......GOOD PRICE....I WOULD TAKE THAT FOR 65 IN A HEART BEAT :wow: :biggrin:  GOOD LUCK WITH IT....U GONA DO IT UP????? :wow: .................SHE LOOKS LIKE A PROUD MEMBER  :biggrin: :biggrin:


TTT. Might end up selling it, too many projects right now. So pm some offers if interested. Not hurting for money just no time to work on it I also have a scooter for sale. All og radio flyer pm your number and I can txt pictures.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MY WIFE PICKED THIS UP FOR MY DAUGHTER THIS WEEKEND @ A LOCAL SWAPMEET..FOR 65 BUCKS......MEMBERS ONLY MINNIS.......TTT


Sorry this trike might be for sale. Pm with some offers if interested


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

My little boys new tricycle . The SMURFS Edition.












Ill Post more later.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

romeo said:


> My little boys new tricycle . The SMURFS Edition.
> View attachment 463727
> View attachment 463728
> Ill Post more later.


 nice tricycle homie


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

romeo said:


> My little boys new tricycle . The SMURFS Edition.
> View attachment 463727
> View attachment 463728
> Ill Post more later.


bad ass!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks homies . Hope to see you guys out there soon.


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

*Smurfs baby trike*

View attachment 464250


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

heres a sneak peak of one i got in the works for my lil girl








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> heres a sneak peak of one i got in the works for my lil girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie...!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Looking good homie...!


thanks man


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone know where i can find pedals for this thing?







[/IMG]


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

el peyotero said:


> anyone know where i can find pedals for this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET SOME CUSTOM MADE ONES!...JUST MY 2 CENTS!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

INKEDUP said:


> GET SOME CUSTOM MADE ONES!...JUST MY 2 CENTS!


thanks for the feedback homie, i think im leaning the same way


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

I think im going to take the basket off too but i cant decide. any opinions fellas? I think it might look cleaner without it. I have only kept it on this long because I rarely see small baskets for trikes like that


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

el peyotero said:


> I think im going to take the basket off too but i cant decide. any opinions fellas? I think it might look cleaner without it. I have only kept it on this long because I rarely see small baskets for trikes like that


yeah get some pedals done....and leave the basket just chrome it!! or gold plated it to go with the gold leaf!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

I got a vintage tricycle very rare and good looking $75 dont know how to post pics from my phone but can email and text..


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm looking for some back wheels n one have some


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

I need back wheels to complete this trike. Lakers theme


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Daaaaaaaam u guys go hard with this baby trikes...no joke...i got this baby 12" trike its a radio flyer the ones that have that lil trunk that opens in the back...im just tryn to fix it nice enough, not near what u guys have,,u guys gave chrome,gold plate,custom parts,twisted parts,badas paint...i aint tryn t
To do all that just make it look nice for my 2yr old I aint tryn to compete just make it fir him


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

Another still wheels n e one have some


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

somerstyle said:


> I need back wheels to complete this trike. Lakers theme


LAKERS THATS WUZ UP!


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

That was the whole theme 3peat baby. I'm going to pinstripe next


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

The homies candy purple with gold plating


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> The homies candy purple with gold plating


NICE COMBO


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> NICE COMBO


Yea pik does no justice ey


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

furby714 said:


> Yea pik does no justice ey


ALL IT NEEDS R SOME WHITE WALLS


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> ALL IT NEEDS R SOME WHITE WALLS


Yeaa da homies lookin for some but don't no werre to get m


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

I need rear tires n e one have some?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> ALL IT NEEDS R SOME WHITE WALLS


paint them on with white acrylic paint.....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

rollinoldskoo said:


> paint them on with white acrylic paint.....


The marker ones or pin striping paint


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

craft store paint and a brush... oil based enamels won't dry but acrylics will.... i learned this shit doing model cars....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

rollinoldskoo said:


> craft store paint and a brush... oil based enamels won't dry but acrylics will.... i learned this shit doing model cars....


orale thanx do u no if they sale the back tired i dnt kare if there black


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

furby714 said:


> orale thanx do u no if they sale the back tired i dnt kare if there black


check your local bike shop... one thats been in business for a long time and carries more old school stuff.... i think the main one here in hawaii has assorted trike wheels available or u can get direct from Radio Flyer brand new


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Got this up for sale, I will be going to LA this weekend, if anyone is interested lmk. 100 bucks.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

just picked this one up over the weekend








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Yoshinoya (Jun 17, 2012)

YOSHI BIKE


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Just got my parts back from Powdercoating. pic isnt very good but its a nice candy purple, turned out good








[/IMG]


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

el peyotero said:


> Just got my parts back from Powdercoating. pic isnt very good but its a nice candy purple, turned out good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES THE MAILBOX GOING IN TO?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

INKEDUP said:


> WHERES THE MAILBOX GOING IN TO?


i just threw that in cuz it was laying around and they didnt charge me anything extra to coat it. ill prolly jus have it pinstriped or somethign


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

my babys lowrider tri cycle i did for him and had the rims and triming rechromed for that fuck yeaaa look!!! he to young to ride it but fuck it its worth it​


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Member just finshed up this one. Turns from purple to gold n the sun. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Chris g, what method did you us to take your rims out of this tires and have them chromed?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

few pics from the "Best of the Northwest" show last weekend in Hillsboro, OR. Im looking for some pedals for this trike if anyone has some or can point me in the right direction??








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice to see a thread for 3cycles! Gonna build one soon.
TTMFT.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

the bone collector said:


> View attachment 330565
> I've tinkering with tricycle parts they can be addicting!



SHIT! Gives me a headache just thinkin about doin it  Amazing work.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

"LA PERLITA" by Mr Greggo prez of Eastriddaz Familia Cc France...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> "LA PERLITA" by Mr Greggo prez of Eastriddaz Familia Cc France...


 nice tricycle homie..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

romeo said:


> My little boys new tricycle . The SMURFS Edition.
> View attachment 463727
> View attachment 463728
> Ill Post more later.


 that,s real bad ass work dammm the little girl of my sis would freak out if she would see that keep it on brother !!!! :thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> View attachment 380466
> 
> View attachment 380468


NO LONGER SUPERMAN,REDOING WITH ANOTHER THEME, GREEN LANTERN IOI


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

before and after pics of the one ive been working on








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

simple and clean. classic look








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

el peyotero said:


> before and after pics of the one ive been working on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are u having trouble with the front wheel falling off the bearings? I just picked 1 up and the wheel keeps falling off the bearings and scratching the shaft for the pedals connect to


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

papa paul said:


> Are u having trouble with the front wheel falling off the bearings? I just picked 1 up and the wheel keeps falling off the bearings and scratching the shaft for the pedals connect to


i havent had any problems


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

Captain America baby trike


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

new project, need to make the frame "hustle harder" coming


----------



## luxurysport87 (Mar 9, 2009)

purolows said:


> View attachment 1011977


&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

does anyone have a set of tires+wheels for sale? whats out there? post some pictures.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

So where could I find one of these


----------

